# Half Assed Healthy Snack



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Tis the season for caramelized apple maybe, but I do mine different than the wife. I suppose the traditional caramelized apple is whole and dipped. She dips hers but slices with peel. I chunk mine and eat with a spoon. Soak those chunks real good with hot caramel.:biggrin2:
Not recommended for those with blood sugar problems.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sooo, you're having a little apple with your caramel?:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does sound good. Have you ever made caramel by boiling a can of Eagle Brand Condensed Milk. It works, I was leery about trying this but it sure worked, goooood stuff too.

https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Caramel-from-Sweetened-Condensed-Milk

It shows the can standing up, don't stand it up it will bounce around. It needs to be rolled around.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That was on the best dessert I had in Scotland as a teen. We were in a choir, staying in people's homes & fed by them. They served caramelized sweetened condensed milk on shortbread!!! I gained 20 lbs in that month.:surprise:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw a caramel video last week - made with condensed milk in the micro,
it only took minutes.
I can’t find it now, but did a search and found this recipe - looks very easy 
and fast. Got lots of good reviews. 

https://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/424/Simple_Caramel_Sauce12192.shtml


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Big fan of anything with apples. I try to eat one everyday, as the saying goes.
The wife froze up a half bushel a few weeks ago that will be used for pies and cobblers. 

And maybe try some caramelized! That looks good!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My guy eats an apple every night and then gives the core
to our canary...The canary loves apples. 
The canary is twelve years ago, that is a long
life for a canary...I think it proves that apples are healthy. :smile:

Senior Sitizens ‘cut up apples’ with carmel sauce is a great
idea and looks yummy. I know my guy would love it!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I had no I.D. caramel could be made of condensed milk so I ask the wife. She said sure, but I used cream. That's when we had 3 growing kids and I milked a Holstein cow that produced about 6 gallon of milk / day. Talk about fat and sassy, the dog, barn cats, chickens, pigs, calves and we humans were all butter ball fat. Well, maybe I exaggerated just a little.


----------



## CoolYeah (Nov 8, 2019)

I also want to say that caramel is so delicious! Eagle condensed milk does work.I poured it over the pudding and baked it, and everyone praised the dessert!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Tis the season for caramelized apple maybe, but I do mine different than the wife. I suppose the traditional caramelized apple is whole and dipped. She dips hers but slices with peel. I chunk mine and eat with a spoon. Soak those chunks real good with hot caramel.:biggrin2:
> Not recommended for those with blood sugar problems.


 Did I ever screw it up trying this myself. I did just fine cutting the apple into chunks -_applaud please_ - 

Now for the rest of the story. I'll never tell how bad I felt asking wifie how in hell do you melt 3 little squares of Brach's caramel candy in the microwave. 

OH, you put a about a half t spoon + - of water in the cup. That prevents it from turning dark brown on the bottom, and stuck to the cup bottom like a brick of hard taffy. I may have just discovered the best glue Gorilla ever heard of.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Lots of apple orchards back home in Ohio. We had a couple of trees. 

Lots of apple sauce. Apple pie. Apple Dumpling. We didn’t make, but bought apple butter. I made apple strudel once with leftover phylo dough. 

These days for evening snack i quarter apples an sprinkle with sugar & cinnamon.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Lots of apple orchards back home in Ohio. We had a couple of trees.
> 
> Lots of apple sauce. Apple pie. Apple Dumpling. We didn’t make, but bought apple butter. I made apple strudel once with leftover phylo dough.
> 
> These days for evening snack i quarter apples an sprinkle with sugar & cinnamon.


Ya know, my wife makes the best crust-less apple pie, _she named it_, just like that. Sliced apples, sugar, cinnamon and cooked in the micro.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, I’ll try that for a change. Thanks. And on a chilly night that will be better than a cold apple.

I have a can of condensed milk. Cant even remember why I bought it. I’ll try your other suggestion. I used to love Caramel apples. But now with a fortune in dental work I skip caramels


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Hey, I’ll try that for a change. Thanks. And on a chilly night that will be better than a cold apple.
> 
> I have a can of condensed milk. Cant even remember why I bought it. I’ll try your other suggestion. I used to love Caramel apples. But now with a fortune in dental work I skip caramels


And don't tell anyone but those warm apples go real well with a small dip of vanilla I C.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nature’s perfect food!


----------



## DrakeFrst (Jan 28, 2020)

I once tried in a cafe in New York a dessert of caramelized apples and bananas, they add cinnamon and ice cream on top, it tastes great! When I later came home, I asked my wife to cook me this dessert more and more haha


----------

